# Screen Goo



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with Screen Goo?

http://www.goosystemsglobal.com/index2237.html


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Screen Goo?
> 
> http://www.goosystemsglobal.com/index2237.html


This is a reflective paint coating for walls rather than using a screen. 

This or anything similar?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Their website is awful. I still have no idea what that stuff is and I have 11 browser tabs open.. one for every page I clicked on their menu. What's it used for Tony?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Their website is awful. I still have no idea what that stuff is and I have 11 browser tabs open.. one for every page I clicked on their menu. What's it used for Tony?


lol that's why I came here asking...

It's a specialty paint with reflective properties that mimics a screen. It's for a church. Right now there is a large screen in the middle and they are looking at putting two on the sides but using this paint rather than a physical screen. 

A 'screen' size area is taped off, skimmed/sanded, primed, and finished with this product. But, I have no idea what it really is or works like. The TDS/MSDS is no help and like you said the website is terrible.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I've sold it to a Buffalo Wild Wings. It's in their spec


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

paintpimp said:


> I've sold it to a Buffalo Wild Wings. It's in their spec


Can you tell me anything about it?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Its screen paint. Used instead of just white paint for better visual from a projector. It looks like they cover the broad spectrum of possibilities of 3D, HD, and basic.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Dry wall has to be absolutely perfect for these products to perform. Level 5 is not good enough. I bid a job that spec'ed this product and a level 6 was called for. But since level 4 is the new level 5 we need a level 6.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Level 6 lol... :whistling2:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Might need to get a prestige level drywall/taper


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

You need the brand name, model number of the projector. They determine the shade of white you need for optimal reflectance.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> Level 6 lol... :whistling2:


Once, in the before time the long long ago I witnessed a level 6 ... It was so beautiful I cried like a baby. True story :thumbup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I must confess I was thinking of something completely different when i read "screen goo.".


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> I must confess I was thinking of something completely different when i read "screen goo.".


Shame on ya! Lol


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> I must confess I was thinking of something completely different when i read "screen goo.".


That's why I was as apprehensive entering this thread as I would be entering a Broadway peep show.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> That's why I was as apprehensive entering this thread as I would be entering a Broadway peep show.


Dang I was thinking dog snot on a screen door! What the hell were you guys thinking of?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> Dang I was thinking dog snot on a screen door! What the hell were you guys thinking of?


Uh, you ain't gonna be able to sell that here.


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

Screen Goo is a highly reflective acrylic paint designed for video projection.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree the website is bad. I called them instead of trying to figure out that site.


----------

